# What is the best MP3 download site?



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi, I am wanting to buy some MP3s, but am not too sure what site to get from.
Does anyone know any good sites, which don't have loads of extra hidden costs on them. Who can I trust?
Thanks,


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Apple's iTunes site is the only one that comes to mind.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

^ ech

I don't know what would make one better than another, but I know I'd never download an song I could only play on one player.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

I just want the .MP3 song. Not software. As I need it compatable with my MP3 player...


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

ebackhus said:


> Apple's iTunes site is the only one that comes to mind.


Even then it is through the iTunes player. You load iTunes then go to "music store" to buy it.

Me, I would just order a CD. My preferred site is http://cdbaby.com/


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

Just the tunes? Napster and walmart.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ebackhus said:


> Apple's iTunes site is the only one that comes to mind.


ditto
then as far as getting mp3 format, its rather easy really. just takes a few min on a fast computer, and a blank cd.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

That's really wasteful though...

Better idea would be to find a service that actually supports your player. 

What model mp3 player is it? If it's made by creative, sandisk, or a few others, there's a good chance it'll support windows media audio, (sold under the moniker 'playsforsure') which is sold by many online music stores.


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

It's not all that wasteful... I burn copies of every song I have on my computer, so that I can listen to them in my car, on a CD player, etc. Just burn the songs off of iTunes onto a CD, import them as .mp3 for the mp3 player, and label the CD and stick it in a CD case


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

You could always get napster or rapsody and not have to worry about burning and ripping because they download as mp3. Also I beleive yahoo music sells single songs for .99


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

I always see these sites selling songs for like $0.10, like: http://www.mp3search.ru/album.html?id=16736&ref=2652&lang=en , are these any good? And is there any hidden costs, and if so, how much? 
Also, anyone got any recommendations for a new MP3 player, the one which I have got now has no where near enough space (only 256mb) and has the screen misplaced itself. I am looking for a 1 or 2GB, preferably 2GB, as I have more than 1GB of music. I am thinking of this one: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000E9Q1CS/026-9267051-5470830?v=glance&n=560798
but apparently it doesn't have to good a battery life.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I want a player that plays multiple formats, multiple bitrates, and holds over 20GB. Oh yeah! It's called my laptop!


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes, but it is a shame that a laptop doesn't fit in your pocket otherwise I would use it...


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Wow I really hope that the samples on mp3search.ru don't reflect the quality of the actual file, because they really really suck.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

russian sites like that usually go as high as 320, I think. At least, allofmp3.com does.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I was going to say allofmp3.com...but only because DumberDrummer told me about it :wink:


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

I have used mp3search for quite some time now and I have always been pleased with the quality. However there have been some concerns recently in the media on how legal these sites actually are.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys!
Does MP3search have any hidden cost 95five-0? 
How much do you have to pay each time? 
Thanks.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

It is .10 a song and if you order a whole cd they gice you 10% off. So a cd with ten songs would be .90. I have used them for a year now and never had any problems and no hidden fees. You just have to pay up front and then they subract for each song you download.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

What's the bitrate on those files? Is it near as terrible as the demos are?


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

95five-0 said:


> It is .10 a song and if you order a whole cd they gice you 10% off. So a cd with ten songs would be .90. I have used them for a year now and never had any problems and no hidden fees. You just have to pay up front and then they subract for each song you download.


Thanks!
What payment methods do they accept? Do they accept paypal?
Chears.


----------



## pie4himm (Jun 12, 2007)

and aren't those Russian sites dangerous? as far as downloading malware within the mp3?


----------

